
Declaring media bankruptcy - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/declaring-media-bankruptcy/
======
rbrogan
Nice concept. It is good to question whether what you are doing is really
worth it. Seems to me one of the challenges going forward with personal
management is to not only set goals, but also to set constraints. What the
author is doing is setting constraints by explicitly limiting the amount they
can consume. That frames up the problem as to what to consume and what is more
valuable to consume.

